# REVIEW: 2010 Flux Super Titan bindings



## seant46

Triple8Sol said:


> So what are my complaints/criticisms? The only thing I have come up with so far is that I wish they had some sort of baseplate cover so that the entire sole of my boot has a uniformly level surface to rest on. I haven't owned a set without a cover since 4 seasons ago, so we'll see if I notice a difference on the mtn. Like I said previously, I'll update with more impressions as I get a chance to spend a couple days with them in use.


My only complaint about the titan rks is this exactly. The rest of the binding more than makes up for the base though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol

Here are a couple pics I snapped real quick, showing some angles that you don't normally see in stock photos.


















With the cover plates open:


----------



## Triple8Sol

seant46 said:


> My only complaint about the titan rks is this exactly. The rest of the binding more than makes up for the base though.:thumbsup:


I've also got a set of Flux Feedbacks on order, which I think is the only binder in Flux's lineup that DOES have a baseplate cover. Stay tuned for that one...


----------



## Guest

Triple8Sol said:


> I've also got a set of Flux Feedbacks on order, which I think is the only binder in Flux's lineup that DOES have a baseplate cover. Stay tuned for that one...



definitely looking forward to your input on the feedbacks.
also, i thinkk you meant super titans in the title? :dunno:


----------



## B.Gilly

Looking forward to your impressions on the mountain. 

The only downside I have come across so far with flux is with boot compatibility. 

The ankle straps are kinda tricky at first to snap in on the mountain. From what I have noticed it is the ladder guide that seems to cause the catch. Seems a bit stiff and causes the ankle strap to not want to bend correctly for slipping the strap in.


----------



## oxi

Thanks for the review man! Can you change binding angles on the fly too? And how secure do the tool-less adjustments feel? I know they're designed well enough so they probably won't come off or anything while riding but is there any wiggle room making it feel a little looser than screws?


----------



## B.Gilly

oxi said:


> Thanks for the review man! Can you change binding angles on the fly too? And how secure do the tool-less adjustments feel? I know they're designed well enough so they probably won't come off or anything while riding but is there any wiggle room making it feel a little looser than screws?


All adjustments are tool less. They lock in very well and snap back into a place that secures them so no loosening. Not had any issues so far this season with the adjustments coming loose.

edit- at first saw bindings angles as the highbacks. Still the same if you want to change your stance angles. Loosen the baseplate not the same as ICS. Even though flux does have an adapter disk for burtons channel boards.


----------



## seant46

B.Gilly said:


> Looking forward to your impressions on the mountain.
> 
> The only downside I have come across so far with flux is with boot compatibility.
> 
> The ankle straps are kinda tricky at first to snap in on the mountain. From what I have noticed it is the ladder guide that seems to cause the catch. Seems a bit stiff and causes the ankle strap to not want to bend correctly for slipping the strap in.


I noticed this also. However now that i have had mine for over a month it is not a problem anymore. Once you get them latched down though they fit great on my boot.:thumbsup:


----------



## NoTickets

great review! i'm waiting for my feedbacks as well  they should be here by tuesday.

btw trip, you called your new super titans "super targa" in the title. hope they're not too offended


----------



## Triple8Sol

Going up tomorrow so I'll finally be able to test them out! Oh, and got around to weighing the rest of the bindings I have lying around, and updated the weights in post #1.


----------



## shredder07

how's the review coming along? i wanna grab a pair too


----------



## 33549

And what about the feedbacks, I'd love to read your review on those, too. Seems like the Japanese (as pretty much always) know what they are doing!


----------



## Triple8Sol

Bad news first. There was some kind of inventory mixup with the Feedbacks that I thought were already on the way to me. After waiting all this time, I'm back to square one on that. Hopefully I'll come across another good deal on a set, but seems unlikely from what I've seen so far.

Good news is that I did get to try out the Super Titans for a full day yesterday. Mounted them to my 2010 Bataleon Omni 159. Going up again tomorrow, but this time will have them mounted on my 2010 Never Summer SL-R 158 instead. I'll update after I have impressions from 2 days on 2 different boards and 2 different mountains to share.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

good unbiased review :thumbsup:


----------



## phile00

B.Gilly said:


> Looking forward to your impressions on the mountain.
> 
> The only downside I have come across so far with flux is with boot compatibility.
> 
> The ankle straps are kinda tricky at first to snap in on the mountain. From what I have noticed it is the ladder guide that seems to cause the catch. Seems a bit stiff and causes the ankle strap to not want to bend correctly for slipping the strap in.


Someone mentioned boot compatibility. Are Thirty-two ultralight boots fully compatible with Flux bindings?


----------



## B.Gilly

phile00 said:


> Someone mentioned boot compatibility. Are Thirty-two ultralight boots fully compatible with Flux bindings?


Would have to take boot with you to see but have seen 32 boots fit correctly just not sure on that model. Good chance you would be fine but best to make sure. Issues come up more so with the Super Titans then the others due to the highbacks.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Well, after riding with these for two full days on two different boards, I can tell you I'm definitely pleased with them. Despite what was mentioned before, I didn't have a single problem with the ladders. They slid right into the L-guides every single time. The ratchets engage very smoothly, and release very easily. These ratchets might be as good as those on Romes, and are much better than those on Unions and Ride's NRC/CAD, both of which sometimes stick and take more effort to release.

The straps also proved to be very comfortable, especially the toe cap. After molding to my boot further after the first day, they were perfect the second day. There is no chance of them slipping, unlike Unions which do slip occasionally. The toestraps are just as secure as those on Rome/Ride binders.

Felt more foot fatigue than usual after day 1, but I can't say for sure if it had to do with the lack of a baseplate cover. Either way, I still wish they had one to make the entire footbed flat/even, so I've been contemplating making my own. Basically just drill/tap a hole in the center of the mounting disc, then screw something down on top. Still trying to figure out what kind of material I would use for the actual cover. As another option, I'm considering sourcing a pair of mounting discs and baseplate covers from the Flux Feedback and just running those, if they're not too expensive. Gotta do some more research to see if they would swap right over without modification. Too bad that set I ordered didn't come in, otherwise I could've easily figured this one out by now.

Ran them with some forward lean the first day, 1 click front and 2 clicks rear. They seemed to be lacking some response, so I dialed in an extra click and ended up with 2 clicks front and 3 clicks rear. That seemed to help quite a bit. I might try to dial in another click when I go up again tomorrow. We'll see if it results in an improvement, without exhausting my legs.


----------



## oxi

B.Gilly said:


> Would have to take boot with you to see but have seen 32 boots fit correctly just not sure on that model. Good chance you would be fine but best to make sure. Issues come up more so with the Super Titans then the others due to the highbacks.


What exactly is the compatibility issue with 32s? They fit my feet the best =(


----------



## B.Gilly

oxi said:


> What exactly is the compatibility issue with 32s? They fit my feet the best =(


No real issue just is somewhat of a tight fit on boots. Not 32 in particular just bulky boots have slight issues sitting correctly in the base. Will see if I can find a pair at my shop today that do not fit right and take a few pictures.



Triple8Sol said:


> Ran them with some forward lean the first day, 1 click front and 2 clicks rear. They seemed to be lacking some response, so I dialed in an extra click and ended up with 2 clicks front and 3 clicks rear. That seemed to help quite a bit. I might try to dial in another click when I go up again tomorrow. We'll see if it results in an improvement, without exhausting my legs.


Honestly think that has more to do with the plushness of the ankle strap. Strap your boot into the binding and pull up on the strap on the back of the boot. Check to see if the boot lifts a little. Had a slight issue with my Burton boots on them they just did not sit right against the highback and caused the boot to lift slightly. Since you added more forward lean then guessing not the same issue I had. 

*edit* But might know a solution after you perform that test. If you have a little lift open the covers and move the ankle straps to the other position. This will pull the top of the boot back more and allow the boot to sit in better.


----------



## B.Gilly

Okay took a few crappy photos to show the issue I have seen with boots fitting.

Boot not sitting against highback but flush with baseplate:
View attachment 2817


Boot flush with highback but does not sit flush on baseplate:
View attachment 2816


Sorry for crappy photos but was on my crappy camera forgot my good one at home. This should give you an idea though. Main issue seems to be the back of some boots just do not sit correctly against the high back and cause heel lift in the binding. As an example took a few photos of my boots in a pair of bindings. Same manufacturers for boots different models. See the issue on St more then the other models.

Check next post for correct fitting


----------



## B.Gilly

Correct fit 
Baseplate view:
View attachment 2818

Highback View:
View attachment 2819



These are a Titan mashup that I had at the shop with my current boots The Super Titans went out for a practice run with a customer shortly after I took the photos of the super titans


----------



## oxi

That cleared up things, thx B.Gilly!


----------



## Triple8Sol

Doublechecked and no gap issues with my K2 T1 DB boots. Since these boots have some lean built into them already, as many boots do, you'll need to adjust the lean on any binding's highback to at least match up with that.


----------



## B.Gilly

Yes you have compatible boots then! Is a slight built in lean in the highback that is causing the issue. Was worried this was causing your foot fatigue, but would say your fatigue comes from not having the baseplate cover anymore.

Edit- How are they working out for you overall?


----------



## Triple8Sol

They're working out great! I've determined that they're as good as my Rome Targas, and better than my Union Forces and Ride NRC's. It just sucks that I wasn't able to get my hands on those Flux Feedbacks since I suspect that they might even be a little better for me. Still hunting for those...


----------



## shredder07

better in what sense? what's your style of riding?


----------



## Triple8Sol

shredder07 said:


> better in what sense? what's your style of riding?


Did you read my prior posts? Lighter, completely tool-less, better ankle and/or toe straps that don't slip, ratchets are smooth and don't stick, etc...

As far as style, I spend most of my time threading through the trees and traversing and ducking rope out to the sidecountry, and occasionally hiking ridges. Pretty much just bomb groomers to get back to a lift, or hit the sides if there are any hits along the way. Don't mess with rails, just the occasional box and haven't gone bigger than 45 footers in the park.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

what yr was the rome 390 that you weighted? maybe you should add the yrs on the list also?


----------



## Triple8Sol

SnowBrdScotty said:


> what yr was the rome 390 that you weighted? maybe you should add the yrs on the list also?


They're all from either this season or last. None of the bindings I listed have had any real changes within the last several years anyways, definitely nothing that would change the weight by more than a few grams.


----------



## shredder07

just got a pair as well. compared to my forces, they are more responsive and more comfortable. it's true that you don't even feel them on your feet, also, the toe strap is alot better than the forces, theres no way its going to slip off your boot. on the other hand, i think the forces have a bit more damping as they have more padding on the footbed and base. and as for the weight, they are a tad heavier and i noticed while carrying my board but i couldn't notice while riding.

my complaints are that i think the ladder straps need to be a bit longer. you have to put some effort into guiding the straps into the ratchets, but hopefully it gets easier as i break em in more.

these bindings have a good response (a bit more than my forces) but aren't overly responsive as they are a mid-stiff binding. they have good amount of play as i didn't have problems buttering or pressing. also, the highback really helped when digging in heelside carves. i ride everyday and i have 3 months left to ride so we'll see how durable they are.

excellent bindings.


----------



## shredder07

oh ya, and as for boot compatibility, i was wearing 32 lashed sz 10 and they fit fine in the large size


----------



## Extremo

Hey good review...I like that you've been able to ride other relavent bindings to compare them to. Did you ever get the feedbacks? I've noticed they have all the same options of the Super Titans just instead of the Smooth Super Blend 45 baseplate they have the the Genetic Super Blend 45 baseplate which I find more appealing, with a different (maybe stiffer?) highback. Just wanted to know how they rode compared to the super titan.


----------



## Triple8Sol

No, unfortunately that deal fell through. Still want to get a pair of feedbacks though....prob next season.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Just got back yesterday from a couple days of riding down at Mt. Bachelor, OR. As we were loading up the cars to head home, I grabbed my board from the condo. I then noticed that the outer adjustment covers (wing looking things) from the sides of the binding were missing. So the right one on the right foot, and the left one on the left foot. I'm clueless as to how/when they broke off since I didn't run into anything at all. Then I thought maybe it happened when the board slid forward/backward in the truck bed, but didn't find the missing pieces there. Only other theory I have is that it's from banging against other boards/skis on the lift, but I don't think such a light bump could've caused it. The wings don't just pop open when you push the button either, you still have to use your nail to pry it open while pressing the button. So yeah, I'm stumped.

Good news is, Flux customer service is THE BEST I have ever dealt with for any snowboard gear issues. They're sending me out free replacements today and don't charge you for shipping. It was so easy, quick, and painless. These pieces don't effect the function at all, but the bindings look funny with just one missing from each side, so hopefully they come soon.


----------



## B.Gilly

Yeah I probably should have mentioned it earlier that Flux's Customer service is above and beyond. They are great guys there.

Sorry to hear you lost the covers. Is kind of weird the popped out, those buggers are pretty hard to open at first.

Glad they got you taken care of.

Edit- I bet you see the covers by this week end.


----------



## shredder07

so 2 weeks later one of my ankle straps tore. i e-mailed flux so i'll update once they get back to me. here are the pics


----------



## Triple8Sol

Oh, forgot to mention earlier that I was also able to source a set of feedback mounting discs and baseplate covers, which are compatible with my ST's. Can't wait to slap those on and see if it helps with the foot fatigue.


----------



## Extremo

shredder07 said:


> so 2 weeks later one of my ankle straps tore. i e-mailed flux so i'll update once they get back to me. here are the pics


Thats kind of disappointing...let us know what they say.


----------



## buggravy

Do the mounting discs have any padding on them at all? Hard to tell from pics, but in 1 pic I saw it looked like there were a few strips of padding. Didn't look to be the same thickness as the rest of the baseplate padding, but I couldn't tell if I was seeing it right or not.


----------



## Triple8Sol

You're right, 3 strips of padding on the mounting disc that are still a bit lower than the rest of the baseplate padding. Distortion, Feedback, and Super Diamond have an actual mounting disc cover that offers full coverage and _should_ be level.


----------



## Triple8Sol

B.Gilly, your prediction was correct--the package arrived today! The side covers they sent me don't match though. They sent me gloss black ones, and these bindings are matte black. I doubt anyone will really notice though, so I'm totally fine with it.

The Feedback mounting discs and covers also arrived. After installing them, they're pretty level with the heel/toe footbeds, so that's good. Not too psyched about how the covers attach though. They go into a slot and then you twist them to lock. Much prefer the way it works on other bindings like Rome/Union/Ride where it's attached with an actual screw. Seems like they could come loose at some point out on the hill, so I'll try to keep an eye on that and see how it goes.

Interesting sidenote (to me, at least) the package came from Carmate USA which I was previously familiar with for importing products like Razo shift knobs, Giga air fresheners, and Inno ski racks...lol.


----------



## shredder07

so they gave me 2 options in their last e-mail:

since you are located in Canada,
you have 2 options:

You may order the part directly from us, but you will have to pre-pay for the shipping and duty costs. approx $40. We will not ship collect.
OR
You may contact our Canadian distributor and have them order the part from us. (It will take longer this way but you may not have to pay for shipping)

i opted for the latter


----------



## supremej

Triple8Sol said:


> Just got back yesterday from a couple days of riding down at Mt. Bachelor, OR. As we were loading up the cars to head home, I grabbed my board from the condo. I then noticed that the outer adjustment covers (wing looking things) from the sides of the binding were missing. So the right one on the right foot, and the left one on the left foot. I'm clueless as to how/when they broke off since I didn't run into anything at all. Then I thought maybe it happened when the board slid forward/backward in the truck bed, but didn't find the missing pieces there. Only other theory I have is that it's from banging against other boards/skis on the lift, but I don't think such a light bump could've caused it. The wings don't just pop open when you push the button either, you still have to use your nail to pry it open while pressing the button. So yeah, I'm stumped.
> 
> Good news is, Flux customer service is THE BEST I have ever dealt with for any snowboard gear issues. They're sending me out free replacements today and don't charge you for shipping. It was so easy, quick, and painless. These pieces don't effect the function at all, but the bindings look funny with just one missing from each side, so hopefully they come soon.


thats weird ive never had tht happen

and flux is the best customer service they have sent me base plates screws and toe caps all for free and all at different times


----------



## luke89

Does anyone have experience with flux bindiings and burton boots. Like are they compatible? My boots are like two seasons old and their burtons. Idk what the actual model is im at work so I cant go to the box. Ill edit it in when i get home. Idk if the model matters or not(probably does). If anyone can tell me if their compatible thatd be sweet cuz theres no where near me that sells fluxs so i cant test in person. Thanks


----------



## B.Gilly

Depends entirely on the boot. My Burton Ozones did not have any issues my Cirrus are bulker and no issue there either.. The issue arises when you are on the larger end of the size chart from what I have seen. Tell me your size on the boots and the year/model and I will see if anyone I know has a pair close to it and I will see how they do in the bindings.


----------



## luke89

B.Gilly said:


> Depends entirely on the boot. My Burton Ozones did not have any issues my Cirrus are bulker and no issue there either.. The issue arises when you are on the larger end of the size chart from what I have seen. Tell me your size on the boots and the year/model and I will see if anyone I know has a pair close to it and I will see how they do in the bindings.


 I found the box finally. Their burton tributes 09. Size 11.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Update: I haven't had a chance to use the ST again after getting the baseplate covers, but I will sometime this week, so we'll see if it makes a diff or not.

The real news is: I have a set of 2010 Flux Feedbacks on the way, so stay tuned for a head-to-head comparison!


----------



## B.Gilly

Triple8Sol said:


> Update: I haven't had a chance to use the ST again after getting the baseplate covers, but I will sometime this week, so we'll see if it makes a diff or not.
> 
> The real news is: I have a set of 2010 Flux Feedbacks on the way, so stay tuned for a head-to-head comparison!


Looking forward to your impressions for a comparison. Will have the 2011 feedbacks (which I got to test a little bit a couple weeks ago) on next years heritage for sure.



luke89 said:


> I found the box finally. Their burton tributes 09. Size 11.


Had some tribute size 9 that fit fine int he mediums.


----------



## luke89

^^ Thank you I appreciate that. Im deciding between forces and titans. But now that I know that the titans should fit well it makes the titans all the more appealing.


----------



## saudade101

luke89 said:


> Does anyone have experience with flux bindiings and burton boots. Like are they compatible? My boots are like two seasons old and their burtons. Idk what the actual model is im at work so I cant go to the box. Ill edit it in when i get home. Idk if the model matters or not(probably does). If anyone can tell me if their compatible thatd be sweet cuz theres no where near me that sells fluxs so i cant test in person. Thanks


I ride a pair of '09 Burton Rulers, and I found that the boots were a little too skinny for the '09 Super Titans. Nothing dramatic, I just had to make sure that I had the boots strapped in super tight. 

I just spent 3 weeks in the French, Swiss and Austrian Alps riding the '09 Super Titans, and have to say that I'm more than pleased with the purchase. There were a couple of things that struck me though;
1) It took about 4 solid days of riding before I had the ankle strap adjusted properly. Every day I had to shorten the ankle strap because the strap was still getting worn in. In saying this, because of the tool-less adjustments, I was able to fix the problem in about 2 minutes, which was fantastic.
2) Adjusting stance is a bit of a pain, especially if you want to do it on the mountain. My friends had the ICS system, amd compared to the screw system, they were done adjusting in less than a minute, while I was still unscrewing my 4th bolt!

In saying this, overall, the bindings did the job I wanted them to do. I rode a lot of off-piste whilst in the Alps, and found the bindings to be sturdy and responsive. Nothing ever broke or got loose. I loved the quick adjustment options, there were numerous times when I was sitting in the gondola changing highback settings or strap length.

Great binding, would definately recommend to those who are searching for a strong all mountain binding


----------



## B.Gilly

saudade101 said:


> I ride a pair of '09 Burton Rulers, and I found that the boots were a little too skinny for the '09 Super Titans. Nothing dramatic, I just had to make sure that I had the boots strapped in super tight.
> 
> I just spent 3 weeks in the French, Swiss and Austrian Alps riding the '09 Super Titans, and have to say that I'm more than pleased with the purchase. There were a couple of things that struck me though;
> 1) It took about 4 solid days of riding before I had the ankle strap adjusted properly. Every day I had to shorten the ankle strap because the strap was still getting worn in. In saying this, because of the tool-less adjustments, I was able to fix the problem in about 2 minutes, which was fantastic.
> *2) Adjusting stance is a bit of a pain, especially if you want to do it on the mountain. My friends had the ICS system, amd compared to the screw system, they were done adjusting in less than a minute, while I was still unscrewing my 4th bolt!*
> 
> In saying this, overall, the bindings did the job I wanted them to do. I rode a lot of off-piste whilst in the Alps, and found the bindings to be sturdy and responsive. Nothing ever broke or got loose. I loved the quick adjustment options, there were numerous times when I was sitting in the gondola changing highback settings or strap length.
> 
> Great binding, would definately recommend to those who are searching for a strong all mountain binding


That issue could have been solved by having an ICS board since Flux has adapter discs for Burton ICS Boards. So would not consider that part of a binding issue.


----------



## Triple8Sol

My 2010 Flux Feedbacks showed up today! Wrote an initial review which I'll be adding to here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/27432-review-2010-flux-feedback-bindings.html


----------



## Triple8Sol

While setting up my Feedbacks on my board last night, I just happened to notice they have *adjustable heel ramps!* That's f'ing rad! Let me know if you've seen it on any other binding, but I sure haven't. Basically you have several settings for adjusting the fore/aft position of the heel ramp, just like you do with toe ramps on most bindings. I went back and checked these Super Titans, and sure enough they have that feature too, yet I somehow never noticed 'til now. Stupid me, but really glad I finally found out. Yet another example of Flux's innovative tech and attention to details.


----------



## nx_911_turbo

The Ride CustomBalance footbeds give you enough adjustment to get the same results, remember? You've had NRC's and CAD's...


----------



## Triple8Sol

nx_911_turbo said:


> The Ride CustomBalance footbeds give you enough adjustment to get the same results, remember? You've had NRC's and CAD's...


Not at all the same. Those footbeds are one piece, which you can slide forward/back a bit to be centered under your boot, depending on your heelcup setting. With Flux you're able to shorten/extend its length to adjust for your boot size.


----------



## B.Gilly

It is a nice feature. Works just the same as gas pedals on other bindings. Never even thought to really mention it before since I see it all day, and the flux are my main seller with out really having to say much about them.


----------



## nx_911_turbo

Ah, ok, cool. I thought you meant for the fact that you can raise/lower your heel, as I've seen people use their toe ramps for. Never thought of it for changing the length of the binding.


----------



## MistahTaki

Do the regular titans come with base plate covers?


----------



## B.Gilly

MistahTaki said:


> Do the regular titans come with base plate covers?


Nope. Usually only the Super Diamond, Distortion and Feedback comes with the covers. Some have gotten the covers for their Titans after wards though.


----------



## MistahTaki

who has has flux bindings in large? is it just me or are the large as big as XL's? lik wtf


----------



## Adrii

MistahTaki said:


> who has has flux bindings in large? is it just me or are the large as big as XL's? lik wtf


i have them in large and they fit great...im a size 10 btw...i posted pix on ur thread


----------



## iNeedPow

does anybody know if I can replace my union force cap strap with a burton cap strap, or flux, or rome?

just ordered my forces yesterday... dont want to say im "regretting it" after reading some flux reviews.. I think either way i'd be stoked... soooo whatever. 

thanks guys


----------



## Triple8Sol

iNeedPow said:


> does anybody know if I can replace my union force cap strap with a burton cap strap, or flux, or rome?
> 
> just ordered my forces yesterday... dont want to say im "regretting it" after reading some flux reviews.. I think either way i'd be stoked... soooo whatever.
> 
> thanks guys


I think you prob can, although you may or may not have to sand/file down the nubs that hold in the strap. The Flux ones have plastic nubs on either side just like Unions, while the Ride ones are metal and only on one side.


----------



## iNeedPow

Triple8Sol said:


> I think you prob can, although you may or may not have to sand/file down the nubs that hold in the strap. The Flux ones have plastic nubs on either side just like Unions, while the Ride ones are metal and only on one side.


great, thanks for the response- how bout burton cap straps? I heard they're money


----------



## Triple8Sol

iNeedPow said:


> great, thanks for the response- how bout burton cap straps? I heard they're money


My friends say their newer caps are good. Haven't tried them personally, but they do _look_ like they should be very similar to the Flux caps. I'm pretty sure they also have plastic nubs on either side like the Flux and Union straps.


----------



## dryphi

Where do the Burton Cartel binders fit in the chart of weights in the first post?
I'm trying to compare them, specifically, to the Union Force; though if someone knows if they're lighter / heavier than any of the bindings on there that would narrow it down.
I know they're lighter, but I'm trying to get an idea just how much lighter.
Thanks


----------

